# Zander für nicht Fischesser



## torino (26. April 2014)

Hallo
ich bin eigentlich nicht so der Fischesser, eher mehr Fleisch #6 Aber meine Fänge esse ich doch schon. Bislang hab ich ihn immer wie nen Schnitzel paniert, so konnt man ihn ganz gut essen mit Kartoffelsalat oder einer guten Sauce.Wie bereitet ihr euren Zander vor wenn man es nicht ganz so fischneutral mag?


----------



## 2911hecht (26. April 2014)

*AW: Zander für nicht Fischesser*

Gekocht auch sehr lecker,dazu Dillsauce und Salzkatoffeln.Man kann aber auch Backfisch(Zander im Bierteig) draus machen,mag ich mit Knoblauchsauce auch sehr gerne.|supergri


----------



## Fr33 (26. April 2014)

*AW: Zander für nicht Fischesser*

Filets drauß machen... Haut drann lassen. Mit Kräutern der Provence + Salz + Pfeffer aus der Mühle würzen und in Butter auf der Hautseite gut Anbraten.... dann drehen und schnell auf den Teller.....

Was gut zu Zander passt und schnell geht.... Aivar Mild aus dem Glas mit Milch oder Sahne mischen und im Topf als Art Sauce machen. Davon ein bisi zum Filet  wohl bekommts...


----------



## nxxkxxlxr (27. April 2014)

*AW: Zander für nicht Fischesser*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Filets drauß machen... Haut drann lassen. Mit Kräutern der Provence + Salz + Pfeffer aus der Mühle würzen und in Butter auf der Hautseite gut Anbraten.... dann drehen und schnell auf den Teller.....
> 
> Was gut zu Zander passt und schnell geht.... Aivar Mild aus dem Glas mit Milch oder Sahne mischen und im Topf als Art Sauce machen. Davon ein bisi zum Filet  wohl bekommts...



Da redet jemand davon, das er den reinen fischgeschmack ansich nicht so mag, und rädst ihm zu nem filet mit salz und pfeffer.........

Ganz großes kino........


Mach fischfrikadellen draus.
Da schmeckst du definitiv keinen frischen Fisch mehr raus. .....


----------



## 2911hecht (27. April 2014)

*AW: Zander für nicht Fischesser*



neukieler schrieb:


> Da redet jemand davon, das er den reinen fischgeschmack ansich nicht so mag, und rädst ihm zu nem filet mit salz und pfeffer.........
> 
> Ganz großes kino........
> 
> ...


Und dein Tip ist jetzt besser?Mach Fischklopse draus?Rezept hast vergessen?#q


----------



## steppes (27. April 2014)

*AW: Zander für nicht Fischesser*



neukieler schrieb:


> Da redet jemand davon, das er den reinen fischgeschmack ansich nicht so mag, und rädst ihm zu nem filet mit salz und pfeffer.........
> 
> Ganz großes kino........
> 
> ...



Ganz Großes Kino ist der Tip aus ZANDER Frikadellen zu machen #d

Die Vorschläge von 2911hecht sind top  , bei der Version mit Bierteig würde ich den Zander mit Kräutersalz würzen, absolut lecker.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=255570&highlight=rezept+bierteig


----------



## Fr33 (27. April 2014)

*AW: Zander für nicht Fischesser*

Wohl den Part mit den Kräutern überlesen oder? Dadurch das Rosmarin, Thymian usw. in der Gewürzmischung ist, kommt der Fischgeschmack (der übrigens beim Zander und Barsch eig eh kaum vorhanden ist) so gut wie nicht raus.

Ich hab einen solch gebratenen Zandern absoluten Fischverweigerern vorgesetzt.... ich glaub ich hab nur noch ein Randstück vom Zander abbekommen....

Gerade bei Backfisch oder Backteigfisch kann das Ergebnis mal gerne fischig schmecken. So ne Aivia-Sahne Soße schafft je nach Mischungsverhältnis auch, dass das Filet nicht mehr nach Fisch schmeckt, da es den Eigengeschmack übertüncht....

Wer das mal testen will, gerne - kann mich für ein ganzes Rezept mal anschreiben....

 Edit:

 Sehe das wie Steppes.... Zander als Frischbulette zu verarbeiten wäre für mich ein No-Go! Der hat schon wenig Gräten. Beim Hecht sehe ich das anders. Da kann man Hecht-Kötbulla draus machen... auch lecker


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. April 2014)

*AW: Zander für nicht Fischesser*

Butter schmelzen lassen mit etwas frischem Chili, Koriander, Knoblauch und Fenchelstreifen drin.

Zanderfilet damit einreiben und vakuumieren.

Im Beutel im Wasser bei unter 60 Grad ca. 10 . 20 Minuten ziehen lassen (je nach Filetdicke), dann rausnehmen, leicht salzen, mehlieren und bei größter Hitze in neutralem Öl von beiden Seiten kurz und braun anbraten.


----------



## Fr33 (27. April 2014)

*AW: Zander für nicht Fischesser*

@ Thomas...

 hab mir das Rezept grad mal gespeichert  Klingt auch lecker....


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. April 2014)

*AW: Zander für nicht Fischesser*

Gerne - ich mag dazu Reis und ne leichte Currysauce mit Kokosmilch gemacht.


----------



## 2911hecht (27. April 2014)

*AW: Zander für nicht Fischesser*

Sind ja paar super Ideen bei,muss ich auch mal versuchen!#6
Ein hab ich noch,mach ich des öffteren mit Dorschfilet(mit Zander noch nicht versucht) die Filet leicht mit Senf einstreichen,danach mehlieren,Salz Pfeffer und abbraten.


----------



## Rheinspezie (27. April 2014)

*AW: Zander für nicht Fischesser*

Moin,

zum Thema Fischverweigerer habe ich meine eigene These...

"Ich mag keinen Fisch, der stinkt".

Ich wage mal zu behaupten, dass es 80% weniger "Verweigerer" gäbe, nachdem man Ihnen einen frischen, ordentlich verarbeiteten Fisch vorsetzen würde.

Gerne als Filet ohne Gräten.

Der Grund : es wird - sogar im Kaufhof - teilweise Fisch angeboten, der an der absoluten sensorischen Untergrenze ggf. sogar bakteriellen Obergrenze liegt.

Lange gelagert , gelblich-rötlicher Stich ( Fischaugen ).

Solche Produkte gehören m.M. nach auf den Müll.

Wenn der einfache, unbedarfte Verbraucher dann mal solch einen alten Müll angedreht bekommen hat für teuer Geld - wie wird der sich in Zukunft wohl entscheiden?

So viel zum Thema Fischverweigerer und miese Qualität im Handel...


----------



## Fin (27. April 2014)

*AW: Zander für nicht Fischesser*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Butter schmelzen lassen mit etwas frischem Chili, Koriander, Knoblauch und Fenchelstreifen drin.
> 
> Zanderfilet damit einreiben und vakuumieren.
> 
> Im Beutel im Wasser bei unter 60 Grad ca. 10 . 20 Minuten ziehen lassen (je nach Filetdicke), dann rausnehmen, leicht salzen, mehlieren und bei größter Hitze in neutralem Öl von beiden Seiten kurz und braun anbraten.



Das hört sich wirklich gut an! Wird dieses Jahr ausprobiert#6


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (27. April 2014)

*AW: Zander für nicht Fischesser*

Fischstäbchen draus machen, mit Kartoffeln und Quarktunke: Quark etwas Sahne,Salz, Pfeffer, 7Kräuter Mischung, Gurkenstückchen, Apfelstückchen  (wer es schlonzig mag auch noch Birne) alles nach Gefühl und Geschmack, meine Oma hat auch immernoch ein Eigelb mit rein gemacht.
(Vlt. weiss Thomas ja wieso... und ob das einen Unterschied macht ob mit oder ohne Ei? Mir ist das jedenfalls schon immer ein Rätsel gewesen und da ich nicht mehr so der Eier fan bin fällt es bei mir weg)

Ich mag eigentlich gar keinen Fisch, nicht so dass mir schlecht würde aber wenns ne Alternative gibt dann nehm ich die, dürften dann auch gerne 3 Monate nur Kokosnüsse sein ,  außer eben mit genau dieser Sauce, der Fischgeschmack wird extrem stark gemildert und ist nur noch im Abgang ganz leicht vorhanden, da Barsch und Zander sowieso kaum fischig schmecken kann ich mir gut vorstellen das er überhaupt nicht mehr durchkommt bzw. beim Zander weiss ich es nicht genau, die wollen mir nicht ans Band aber bei Barsch ist definitiv nix fischiges mehr zu schmecken. Mit Hecht hab ichs auch schon versucht das war mir aber dann doch noch zu streng.
An Salzwasserfischen hab ich bislang nach diesem Rezept, Dorade und ganz normale Supermarkt-Fischstäbchen verputzt. Die Dorade allerdings nicht als Fischstäbchen sondern im Salzmantel, gestopft mit limette zitrone und wildem Rosmarin (der war so ziemlich mit das geilste am Essen auf Corsica) und eben ganz normale Fischstäbchen verputzt.
Die Dorade war sogar ohne Sauce ganz OK für einen Fisch, aber Fischstäbchen gehen ohne Tunke gar nicht. Die kommen allerdings bei mir ohnehin nicht mehr in die Pfanne, wenn dann gibts nen schönen Barsch, selber paniert und höchstens 8 Stunden alt.


----------

